# Its a shame to see fishermen throw trash in the water



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

We headed out to a public wreck I like to fish serveral miles out. When we got there there was two dive boats anchored up. One was packing up so we decided to get our gear ready. We get setup and I see the bubbles moving to the other boat. They came up with a nice AJ I think. There was a pretty decent distance between us. 

However, as they were getting to pull anchor I see them toss what looked like a pack of cigarettes and then they tossed several beer bottles over board. I can understand some weekend boater being a douche bag, but someone using the ocean for its resouces trashing it really pissed me off. Not to mention, if one of those float bottle hit the hull of a boat. I was hoping that in the process of pulling anchor they would drift our direction so I could say something, but they didnt. 

After that we had an ok day with the mingos. Put around 15 in the box. I couldnt get anything to take a live bait rigged up, but we got broke off sever times on our mingo rigs by something eating bait fish we were bringing up. It was odd.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to dive a few of the clear rivers looking for fossils. These were rivers that had a lot of people tubing, canoeing and kayaking. It is astonishing how much trash is lying in the bottom of the rivers.

People like the rivers because they're pretty, but then they trash them because they're lazy. It is no surprise that similar people go offshore.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was surf fishing at Pickens today and was surprised to see so many plastic water bottles washed up on the beach. There were about 6 assorted brands (10 toal bottles, all between my 2 rods) so I don't think a single person or a group left them there. They most likely washed in from down the beach or from out in the gulf due to strong SSE winds. Anyway I came home with 4 nice pompano and 10 used water bottles.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

They were not fishermen, they were no more than the trash they threw out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just a FYI, here are the official regs.

33 CFR 151.59 ... parts 61 and 63 go further into enforcement and other rules.


*
§ 151.59 Placards.
*
(a) This section applies to the following:
(1) Each manned U.S. ship (other than a fixed or floating platform) that is 26 feet or more in length.
(2) Each manned floating platform in transit that is—
(i) Documented under the laws of the United States; or (ii) Operating under the authority of the United States, including, but not limited to, a lease or permit issued by an agency of the United States.
(b) The master or person in charge of each ship under paragraph (a)(1) or (a)(2) of this section shall ensure that one or more placards meeting the requirements of this section are displayed in prominent locations and in sufficient numbers so that they can be read by the crew and passengers. These locations must be readily accessible to the intended reader and may include embarkation points, food service facilities, garbage handling spaces, and common spaces on deck. If the Captain of the Port determines that the number or location of the placards is insufficient to adequately inform crew and passengers, the Captain of the Port may require additional placards and may specify their locations.
(c) Each placard must be at least nine inches wide by four inches high, made of a durable material, and lettered with letters at least 1 inch high.
(d) Except as under paragraph (e) of this section, the placard must notify the reader of the following:
(*1) The discharge of plastic or garbage mixed with plastic into any waters is prohibited.
(2) The discharge of all garbage is prohibited in the navigable waters of the United States and, in all other waters, within three nautical miles of the nearest land.
(3) The discharge of dunnage, lining, and packing materials that float is prohibited within 25 nautical miles of the nearest land.
(4) Other unground garbage may be discharged beyond 12 nautical miles from the nearest land.
(5) Other garbage ground to less than one inch may be discharged beyond three nautical miles of the nearest land.*
_(6) A person who violates the above requirements is liable for a civil penalty for each violation, and the criminal penalties of a class D felony_. Placards installed on vessels before May 7, 1997, need not be replaced; and existing stocks of placards, containing previous language, may be used. When language on a placard is inconsistent with the language in the Code of Federal Regulations (CFR) due to use of a placard containing previous language penalty amounts contained in the CFR are controlling.
(7) Regional, State, and local restrictions on garbage discharges also may apply.
(e) For ships while operating on the Great Lakes or their connecting or tributary waters, the placard must—(1) Notify the reader of the information in paragraph (d) of this section; or (2) Notify the reader of the following:
(i) The discharge of all garbage into the Great Lakes or their connecting or tributary waters is prohibited.
(ii) A person who violates the above requirements is liable for a civil penalty for each violation, and the criminal penalties of a class D felony. Placards installed on vessels before May 7, 1997, need not be replaced; and existing stocks of placards, containing previous language, may be used. When language on a placard is inconsistent with the language in the Code of Federal Regulations (CFR) due to use of a placard containing previous language, penalty amounts contained in the CFR are controlling.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dumping trash is my biggest pet peeve!!! Especially when it comes to folks throwing trash out when a local store has big trash cans everywhere!!! Especially love the folks that smoke who love to empty their ash trays/ash cans out at stop lights or stop signs! Nothing looks better then a big pile of cig butts...  Those who dump bags of household trash into creeks are another beautiful sight!!! All you can do is pray for karma to get em!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I myself try real hard to keep all trash in my boat and teaching my kids to do the same. Fishing line is a big time NoNo along with the plastic six pack holder.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason said:


> Dumping trash is my biggest pet peeve!!! Especially when it comes to folks throwing trash out when a local store has big trash cans everywhere!!! Especially love the folks that smoke who love to empty their ash trays/ash cans out at stop lights or stop signs! Nothing looks better then a big pile of cig butts... Those who dump bags of household trash into creeks are another beautiful sight!!! All you can do is *pray for karma to get em!*


*
*

Who is this karma you speak of? Is it an arm of the legal professions?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Why Did you not get their Numbers from the boat and Report them !!!!!!!!!! Take Pictures !!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Many people believe that if they are offshore far enough, the salt water will eat up the trash, and it will never hit the shore, and will dissolve.

Of course, these are the educated ones. 

Yea Right!!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this the fishing REPORT section?


----------

